# new hedgehog owner need help



## Teo2525 (May 30, 2012)

Ok I just got my hedgehog two days ago and I am so in love with him. I made him a 2X3 C&C cage with fleece as bedding. Before I got him I brought three different colored fleece to change out when it starts to smell. He also has a ferret snuggle sack and a lil house, corner litter pan and wheel all the works. I've done 3 months of research on hedgehogs and alot of reading on here about keeping them at 73 to 75 degrees. I have a zilla heat mat right under his snuggle sack. Its for a 10 to 20 gallon tank. Is this enough heat for my lil guy? I live in CT and to me my room is on the warm side. idk someone please help. I work at Petco so if this isnt enough heat Ill get a heat emitter or a bigger heat mat.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Heat mats just heat one spot and not the air in the cage. You should look into a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE). 
Here's a good thread viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579&start=0


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with what Larry said. Heat mats only heat one spot, and don't heat the air. So you'll want to get a ceramic heat emitter, 10" heat dome and thermostat. You also need to have a thermometer in the cage 

Oh, for a 2x3, you will probably need 2 CHE's, depending on the temperature of your room.


----------



## Teo2525 (May 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Teo2525 (May 30, 2012)

ok thank you everyone. ill make sure i get the heat emitter when i go into work tomorrow


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Make sure you also get a thermostat . And the 10" dome works best, it spreads the heat out the most.


----------

